# SKI DOO 380



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

What’s everyone’s thought just picked up 02’ fan cooled Legend with 800 miles,no very little with sleds,first one,going to use it mainly for ice fishing,was it a good sled back in the day,is it still a good one,and what type of fuel does everyone use Rec or 87,89 octane with little seafoam,and how long should a track be good for,I believe it’s the original,and how do I go about finding track size,is it marked somewhere on the track??,and thanks in advance...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Should be a good sled fir you. Pretty simple and bullet proof. Nice sled for ice fishing.
I got 16 years on my track and ride the piss out of it. Its still in good shape.


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

Good deal,thanks,what should the compression be around?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Guessing in the 130-140 range. Should be able to Google it or check with a dealer for sure.
With 800 mile on it do you think it has compression issues?


----------

